# Tarpon Leader Stretcher



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

Has anyone ever built their own?

These things are so expensive, but there is really not much to them. If anyone has a link to one or has built their own, I would love to know about it.

Thanks.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I have made two styles, one made from clear 2" tubing with slots cut in each end (drill a hole 1st) then use bungees or hair tyes to stretch leaders. Place this tube in another 3" tube or wrap it in nylon to protect the flies. Also made one from a plastic portfolio case, I don't know where it came from but the Container store has similar ones or some tool sets come in the large flat cases. Glue or screw in slotted wood stretchers, back the hook side with cork or foam use elastic or stainless springs on the leader side. Sorry I dont know how to post pictures. I'll have to get assistance from my 16 year old.

Lately I don't use the box's as with the right type of fluorocarbon leader I can tye them up when needed. Only when tippets over 80lbs are called for is the streatcher required


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I just want to have them pre-rigged so that all I have to do is do a handshake knot for quick changes.

If you want, you can send pics to [email protected]

I spent about an hour last night in the Container Store looking at different options. Bought some stuff, but it was too short for the shock tippet. Bummer.


----------

